# Kennel Recommendation Needed



## HomeK9

I was wondering if anyone on here has a dog or knows any information on Von Der Haus Gill German Shepherds out of Ohio. I do not want to violate any terms of the forum, so if reviews of breeders are not allowed in the forum, can you please PM or email it to me.

I am interested in purchasing a pup from them and just want to know their background. From what I have found on google, they seem pretty decent.

Thanks!


----------



## Barb E

I don't know anything about this breeder, just was poking around on the their website and a couple of things would cause me to look elsewhere.
"The buyer agrees to feed a premium puppy for for at least the first 6-8 months of life (I.e. Hills, Eukanuba, Purina) and then a good adult dog food from one of the previously listed brands."

I prefer when a breeder doesn't list specific foods that must be fed. Breeders I like will give some examples (And I'm not even going to go into the choices the have listed)

"A puppy purchased for$____________ has no guarantee beyond the general health guarantee at time of delivery. NO GUARANTEE OF HIPS AND ELBOWS is included for this price."

I want the same guarantee no matter if I'm getting a companion, sport or working potential pup. Well 'cept perhaps that both testicles will be down or that the ears will stand since I'm never going in the show ring or breeding.









Again, I don't know the breeder from Adam, just what I saw as an average "Jill"


----------



## katieliz

this is only a personal opinion. although they say their goal is quality over quantity, they state they do this full time, for a living, they have bred many, many litters and have many, many dogs. their web site is very fancy. i wondered why they felt the need to state they "do not buy from dog brokers". they take many different credit cards. i would check their references very, very carefully. i would visit their facilities in person.


----------



## big_dog7777

What are you looking to do with the pup? Are you in Ohio?


----------



## Chris Wild

I've seen one dog from their breeding. Owned and trained to SchH2 by a member of our SchH club. This was a few years ago. Very nice working dog, but also a bit sharp and very dominant. Good with his owner's family and young boy, but had to be very carefully watched around strangers, visitors, and even other children, muzzled when taken to the vet, etc... A very good dog in the work, but also a very extreme dog that would not be suitable for most homes/families/owners.

This is only one example, and I have no idea of whether it is representative of what they usually produce or not. Would really depend on what sort of dog you are looking for. Since you posted this in the Police/PPD section of the board, I'm guessing that is the sort of goals you have for the dog, in which case a pup from this kennel may suit you very well.


----------



## HomeK9

Thanks everyone for your replies. I asked the breeder alot of the same questions and here are the answers he gave me:

Health guarantee: There are two prices for the pups. One price includes a hip/elbow guarantee and a lesser price is the same pup with full papers, but no replacement if the dog has hip/elbow problems at 2 years old. He said that is what this clause refers to.

Full time: He does K9 training for police departments at his facility, so he is a full time trainer and breeder. Most of his dogs are kept and trained, then sold to police departments. 

I am not in Ohio, I am actually in Florida, so there is very little chance I could visit the kennel in person. I did a google search and he was used in an article with Dr P's Protection regarding american bulldogs vs GSD as working dogs.

Based on the answers he gave to the above, how would this make you feel? The dogs seem to have a decent pedigree. My plan is to use the dog in schutzhund and for personal protection work. It would be an inside dog that lives with the family, not a dog that would be out in the yard unsupervised.

Thanks again for your opinions. I have not made a decision to purchase from this kennel yet. So I am open to all opinions, especially anyone who has seen or worked with dogs from his kennel.

Thanks aain.


----------



## novarobin

Our Police service's last two K9s came from there. One is working, the second one will start her training course next week (they are selecting the handler today). I participated in the training course for the first dog. I can't give a professional opinion b/c I am not but he was everything the trainer wanted. He did very well in the course and finished earlier than expected. Qualifications were done with another larger K9 service nearby (they also get their dogs there). They have levels of tracks and he did the highest without an issue. His recalls are great even after bitework. So far no issues with him although he hasn't been on the street very long. His handler also has two young children and the dog plays with them all the time. No issues with other dogs.

A new position came up in the k9 section and the trainer got another dog from there. When he got him home, there was a problem with the dog's elbow. He ended up returning him and got a female instead. She is the one waiting to start the course next week. 

The trainer is also heading down to Ohio next week to select another dog as a promotional routine has opened up a new spot. 

I know of seveal departments here in Canada who deal with him. Although I am not an expert, I am friends with the K9 trainer. He has alot of experience and is happy with them.


----------



## novarobin

I should note that these aren't dogs that he has bred himself. They were brought over. I think he also has his own breeding program but am not sure.


----------



## Apollo

I have a 6 yea old gsd from this kennel. She is an awesome dog. The only thing I didn't like was that it took for ever to get REG PAPERS. I have been to the kennels several times very nice. HE does train for a living...has a nice bunk house for out of towners. I can't say that I have anycomplaints with my girl other than it it took her a long time to mature......he is DDR/CZECH.


----------



## HomeK9

May I ask who the sire and dam of your pup are? Also, has your dog earned any titles? You can PM or email me if you would prefer.

I have heard from alot of people who have dogs from the DDR lines that they seem to take longer to mature. So I am assuming that is a normal thing.

Thanks for the positive comments. I am very much considering getting one his pups, as the people who I have found that have one of his dogs are happy with them.


----------



## ksl1954

*Von der haus gill*

I bought a GSD from Al in 2001, he was a hard worker from the beginning. I was going to use him in competiton Schutshund, but we had a family tragedy and he ended up a companion. He is well tempered and adapted to a nonworking animal well. He loves kids, mine and others and people generally. 
This is a reputable and quality breeder who gets the best to breed some of the best. If there is a problem with your animal it didn't come way.


----------



## wolfstraum

This is a big business and has been for years....he does not 'buy' from brokers (at least here in the US) because he IS a broker....he imports alot of dogs and sells a lot of dogs....the males he stands at stud are primarily DDR.....the litters are more geared to DDR/Czech lines, and not sport competition....These dogs sometimes are going to be better companion dogs than alot of the pure West German working sport lines which are bred for 'extreme drive'. 

I have seen quite a few pups, some I liked, some I did not....but selling pets out of his litters means the pups best suited temperamentally for work/serious training are sold to more experienced or homes with goals for training.

As far as I know, he has a reputation as a good businessman. 

Lee


----------

